# Best Cold Air Intake?



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

First time doing some research on the intakes for our car. I had a Evolution Motorsport intake on my MK5 GTI and loved it. It made that blow-off sound when i took my foot off the gas when in boost and i had a DSG. You could hear the air sucking in and the spooling. I havent seen much talk on here about the intakes. Whats the most BOUGHT and recomended intake for the CC's. I have a 2011 2.0T DSG. 

Anyone on here with a stock CC and DSG and cold air intake that can give me a write up and point me in the right direction. Planning to have all my parts ordered this weekend. Well one of them. 

Thanks!


----------



## b6driver (Jun 1, 2006)

volkscedes said:


> First time doing some research on the intakes for our car. I had a Evolution Motorsport intake on my MK5 GTI and loved it. It made that blow-off sound when i took my foot off the gas when in boost and i had a DSG. You could hear the air sucking in and the spooling. I havent seen much talk on here about the intakes. Whats the most BOUGHT and recomended intake for the CC's. I have a 2011 2.0T DSG.
> 
> Anyone on here with a stock CC and DSG and cold air intake that can give me a write up and point me in the right direction. Planning to have all my parts ordered this weekend. Well one of them.
> 
> Thanks!


 Beating a dead horse here, but that is very subjective. People will swear on bsh, carbonio, forge, k&n, and injen. There is actually A LOT of talk about intakes here. I myself am leaning towards BSH as people here have posted gains using this setup and the price is great.


----------



## Hodge459 (May 26, 2013)

volkscedes said:


> First time doing some research on the intakes for our car. I had a Evolution Motorsport intake on my MK5 GTI and loved it. It made that blow-off sound when i took my foot off the gas when in boost and i had a DSG. You could hear the air sucking in and the spooling. I havent seen much talk on here about the intakes. Whats the most BOUGHT and recomended intake for the CC's. I have a 2011 2.0T DSG.
> 
> Anyone on here with a stock CC and DSG and cold air intake that can give me a write up and point me in the right direction. Planning to have all my parts ordered this weekend. Well one of them.
> 
> Thanks!


 I attempted this with my own thread a couple weeks ago and got blasted, got told to use the 'Search' button, i did and didnt find what i was looking for, im hoping you have more luck with this as i have the exact same questions and car as you.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

b6driver said:


> Beating a dead horse here, but that is very subjective. People will swear on bsh, carbonio, forge, k&n, and injen. There is actually A LOT of talk about intakes here. I myself am leaning towards BSH as people here have posted gains using this setup and the price is great.


 Swearing by all those makes it even harder to pic from. I know i dont care for the carbonio. Only intake i had on a 2.0T was the Evolution Motorsport and I loved the performance gain i noticed and the best was the sounds it made under and off accelration...it was great in that sense too. I am looking for a good price as well. I know these intakes can be pricey!!!! I am hoping someone with a DSG and stock CC with just a intake will right a review about performance and "sound gains". Thanks for the helpful reply. Im gonna look at the BSH intake right now.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Hodge459 said:


> I attempted this with my own thread a couple weeks ago and got blasted, got told to use the 'Search' button, i did and didnt find what i was looking for, im hoping you have more luck with this as i have the exact same questions and car as you.


 LMFAO Hodge, I had my fingers crossed while i was clicking the post thread button .... I did use the search button make it always helps to be "live" with someone in my opinion. I think fellow memebers are currently chatting in a current thread about something it helps tenfold over then looking at pass and old threads. You know? Old searches get confusing due to all the opinions so when talking "live" and current i feel its easier to make a decision financially on which part or whatever ur deciding on to purchase. 

And hodge, great question! We will get some answers. Rico , one of the memebers PM'ed me with a great deal and opportunity on a Neuspeed P-FLo Intake. I will pass you on to him! His handle is Rico85. He can get us a great deal on the Neuspeed P-flo. Let me know! 

EDIT: Not the best video, But a 2011 TSI DSG GTI with a P-Flo...audible wise he says its quiet but you can hear the Blow-Off sound, sounds good. I need a better video. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvkCswkrQzA


----------



## b6driver (Jun 1, 2006)

volkscedes said:


> LMFAO Hodge, I had my fingers crossed while i was clicking the post thread button .... I did use the search button make it always helps to be "live" with someone in my opinion. I think fellow memebers are currently chatting in a current thread about something it helps tenfold over then looking at pass and old threads. You know? Old searches get confusing due to all the opinions so when talking "live" and current i feel its easier to make a decision financially on which part or whatever ur deciding on to purchase.
> 
> And hodge, great question! We will get some answers. Rico , one of the memebers PM'ed me with a great deal and opportunity on a Neuspeed P-FLo Intake. I will pass you on to him! His handle is Rico85. He can get us a great deal on the Neuspeed P-flo. Let me know!
> 
> ...


 LOL since this post came up I swear to god... There are 4 other intake threads on page 1


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

the difference between them is a couple of hps at different rpms 
just get the coolest looking one "forge twin-take" :laugh:


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

b6driver said:


> LOL since this post came up I swear to god... There are 4 other intake threads on page 1


 LOL, i know, typical! 



ciki said:


> the difference between them is a couple of hps at different rpms
> just get the coolest looking one "forge twin-take" :laugh:


 What about sound-wise? They dont make that one for our CC yet i heard...and isnt it pricey?


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Forge, BSH and CTS have proven the most gains forge is pricey cts and bsh are much more affordable. Ive installed a couple CTS intakes on MK6s and they are a great product 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Bill6211789 said:


> Forge, BSH and CTS have proven the most gains forge is pricey cts and bsh are much more affordable. Ive installed a couple CTS intakes on MK6s and they are a great product
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


 Great to know, thank you. Which ones make the most audible sounds?


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

They're all pretty similar, i feel the bsh/cts style is louder then the forge. Here is a vid of my buddies Mk6 bf & after the cts intake 





 
Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Bill6211789 said:


> They're all pretty similar, i feel the bsh/cts style is louder then the forge. Here is a vid of my buddies Mk6 bf & after the cts intake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks for the video. Never heard of that company. I can get a P-Flo brand new from neuspeed with a deal for 215 shipped so i may do that unless this bsh can match that price... any in car footage?


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

The pflow is less of an intake, email [email protected] and he may be able to help you out but you're going to pay more for a better product. The pflow doesn't have the scoup bsh/cts have to help funnel the air to the intake. I dont have any incar video. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Bill6211789 said:


> The pflow is less of an intake, email [email protected] and he may be able to help you out but you're going to pay more for a better product. The pflow doesn't have the scoup bsh/cts have to help funnel the air to the intake. I dont have any incar video.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


 Thanks bill!:beer::beer:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

All the intakes are pretty much the same....some make more noise then others....enclosed ones like the forge, awe ccb and carbonio are more quiet....open filtered ones are more audible like the BSH, cts, p flo, k&n, injen, autotech. 

Its mostly personal preference....no one intake has been proven to be waay better then another 

I myself have the carbonio and have no complaints about it.... but tmrw ill be switching to a p flo....it sounds good and is costing me nothing from selling my carbonio


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> All the intakes are pretty much the same....some make more noise then others....enclosed ones like the forge, awe ccb and carbonio are more quiet....open filtered ones are more audible like the BSH, cts, p flo, k&n, injen, autotech.
> 
> Its mostly personal preference....no one intake has been proven to be waay better then another
> 
> I myself have the carbonio and have no complaints about it.... but tmrw ill be switching to a p flo....it sounds good and is costing me nothing from selling my carbonio


 Very informastive. The open and non open filtered explanation solves alot as for knowing which are more audible then others. I am going the P-Flo route as well. Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> Very informastive. The open and non open filtered explanation solves alot as for knowing which are more audible then others. I am going the P-Flo route as well. Thanks!:thumbup:


 No problemo


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> No problemo


 :beer::beer:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have the CTS Turbo intake. Its audible in the car. For me the price was great (military discount). 

Install was simple and everything fit as it should.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> I have the CTS Turbo intake. Its audible in the car. For me the price was great (military discount).
> 
> Install was simple and everything fit as it should.


 Do you get the psshhhh bov sound when u let off the throttle? I did on my EvoMS intake. Sounds great! Hook me up with a Mil. discount hehe:laugh:


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll throw out a plug for Modshack. Quality product for not as much $$. Reasonably quiet, but plenty of turbo spool when you get on it and a nice DV noise when you get off. Customer service is outstanding. 




















Modshack VTDA Intake


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> All the intakes are pretty much the same....some make more noise then others....enclosed ones like the forge, awe ccb and carbonio are more quiet....open filtered ones are more audible like the BSH, cts, p flo, k&n, injen, autotech.
> 
> Its mostly personal preference....no one intake has been proven to be waay better then another
> 
> I myself have the carbonio and have no complaints about it.... but tmrw ill be switching to a p flo....it sounds good and is costing me nothing from selling my carbonio


 Curious as to why the switch; what is it about the p flo that you prefer over the Carbonio? Is it sound, looks, power gains? Thanks in advance!


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

dcbc said:


> I'll throw out a plug for Modshack. Quality product for not as much $$. Reasonably quiet, but plenty of turbo spool when you get on it and a nice DV noise when you get off. Customer service is outstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 im gonna check them out but its looks like a coffee can?


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

volkscedes said:


> im gonna check them out but its looks like a coffee can?


 Or a paint can. But it's not. These are handmade, well insulated housings made of powdercoated Galvanized steel over Microseam Phenolic tubing. Robust, but not too heavy. The filter is a K&N with a vstack. Its looks are understated, but does the job well. I had a carbonio before this one and don't miss the bling factor for something I rarely see. The stage 2 piping (past the MAF) is a looks/noise-only modification. There is no performance benefit. 

Here's a little idle/rev video with the Modshack on a 2012 GTI. 

I can get some pretty loud DV noise when I let off at high rpm. But, frankly, that's par for the course.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

For what it's worth I have the Neuspeed P-FLO in my car and I love it. When I get on the throttle I can hear it sucking that air in and I sometimes hear the turbo sound you're looking for. Great price and easy install.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

volkscedes said:


> Do you get the psshhhh bov sound when u let off the throttle? I did on my EvoMS intake. Sounds great! Hook me up with a Mil. discount hehe:laugh:


 you can hear the air being sucked in much more. The TOP is what I hear most...so much spool noise 

I will not "Hook" you up with a mil discount. Thats very disrespectful of you to ask. 

This isnt the place to school you on respect, so ll leave it at that.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> you can hear the air being sucked in much more. The TOP is what I hear most...so much spool noise
> 
> I will not "Hook" you up with a mil discount. Thats very disrespectful of you to ask.
> 
> This isnt the place to school you on respect, so ll leave it at that.


 :thumbup:


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

dcbc said:


> Or a paint can. But it's not. These are handmade, well insulated housings made of powdercoated Galvanized steel over Microseam Phenolic tubing. Robust, but not too heavy. The filter is a K&N with a vstack. Its looks are understated, but does the job well. I had a carbonio before this one and don't miss the bling factor for something I rarely see. The stage 2 piping (past the MAF) is a looks/noise-only modification. There is no performance benefit.
> 
> Here's a little idle/rev video with the Modshack on a 2012 GTI.
> 
> I can get some pretty loud DV noise when I let off at high rpm. But, frankly, that's par for the course.


 I just cant get over the look of it...I am going to most likely stick to the P-Flo, but ill pass the word around about this intake. Thanks! 



munnarg said:


> For what it's worth I have the Neuspeed P-FLO in my car and I love it. When I get on the throttle I can hear it sucking that air in and I sometimes hear the turbo sound you're looking for. Great price and easy install.





Turb02 said:


> you can hear the air being sucked in much more. The TOP is what I hear most...so much spool noise
> 
> I will not "Hook" you up with a mil discount. Thats very disrespectful of you to ask.
> 
> This isnt the place to school you on respect, so ll leave it at that.


 Thats good to know. I am so far def leaning towards the P-Flo. Do you notice when you let ur foot of the throttle when i boost it lets of that pshhhh audible? It did that with my EvoMS intake, it was also let off a surge flutter...almost like the sounds u hear on supraz wastegate..it was addicting haha... I didnt mean anything by it, i was kidding due to the fact im envious u got a discount. THanks for the info!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

volkscedes said:


> Do you notice when you let ur foot of the throttle when i boost it lets of that pshhhh audible?


 yes.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> yes.


 BTW, what exactly is the "TOP"?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

volkscedes said:


> BTW, what exactly is the "TOP"?


 Turbo Outlet Pipe.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Turbo Outlet Pipe.


 I was told that the turbo outlet pipe doesnt make any noise by some guys and then some guys they said it does.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

volkscedes said:


> I was told that the turbo outlet pipe doesnt make any noise by some guys and then some guys they said it does.


 I can hear the difference. It was installed before my intake and I could definitely hear it. 

my .02


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

volkscedes said:


> BTW, what exactly is the "TOP"?


 Turbo Outlet Pipe.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> I can hear the difference. It was installed before my intake and I could definitely hear it.
> 
> my .02


 I figured. I was planing on ordering one as well. 



munnarg said:


> Turbo Outlet Pipe.


 :beer:


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

volkscedes said:


> I just cant get over the look of it...I am going to most likely stick to the P-Flo, but ill pass the word around about this intake. Thanks!


 It's not for everyone. I kind of like the jet engine look of it. Mine is black and blends well with the engine compartment. Plus, I like keeping the stock location of the MAF sensor. Good luck with whatever you get.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

dcbc said:


> It's not for everyone. I kind of like the jet engine look of it. Mine is black and blends well with the engine compartment. Plus, I like keeping the stock location of the MAF sensor. Good luck with whatever you get.


 I can see that and thank u!:beer::beer:


----------

